# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Does anyone know much about Daoist artwork?

## TalkingHead

I've always wondered why Daoist or even Buddhist artwork wasn't more prevalent.  First of all, I think art is the highest activity we can aspire to and is tangible evidence of a elevated consciousness.  Why do we not see more artwork from those that devote themselves fully to this activity?  Do they stray too far from the chaotic elements to be good artists?  Does anyone have good links to Daoist artwork?

----------

